# [Signez] Logiciels libres :  la déclaration candidats.fr

## Mickael

Voici une annonce toute fraîche issue de 01net : 

Le logiciel libre s'invite dans la campagne présidentielle

 *Quote:*   

> Un site va relayer les propositions et engagements des aspirant(e)s à la présidence sur des dossiers comme le logiciel libre, l'interopérabilité, la vente liée ou les mesures techniques de protection (DRM).

 

Alors foncer signer : http://candidats.fr/

 *Quote:*   

> Brevetabilité, mesures techniques, loi DADVSI, interopérabilité, vente liée, «informatique de confiance»... autant de sujets sur lesquels un grand nombre de développeurs et d'utilisateurs de logiciels libres, et plus largement de citoyens, souhaiteraient sans doute connaître les positions des candidats à la présidentielle. Voilà pourquoi l'APRIL a lancé l'initiative Candidats.fr !

 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ah, déjà signé ce matin !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nykos

moi ce qui m'intéresserait c'est de voir l'avis des candidats surtout !

----------

## Mickael

 *nykos wrote:*   

> moi ce qui m'intéresserait c'est de voir l'avis des candidats surtout !

 

Ils n'y connaissent rien, et leurs conseillés.....

----------

## anigel

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Ils n'y connaissent rien, et leurs conseillés.....

 

Ont bien trop d'intérêts personnels sur ces questions... A ma connaissance, seul François Bayrou a à peu près compris de quoi il retournait.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Ils n'y connaissent rien, et leurs conseillés..... 
> 
> Ont bien trop d'intérêts personnels sur ces questions... A ma connaissance, seul François Bayrou a à peu près compris de quoi il retournait.

 

On se demande pour qui Ani va voter....

----------

## anigel

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> On se demande pour qui Ani va voter....

 

Pour une personne qui ne cumule pas de mandats, qui n'a pas voté systématiquement contre les lois proposées par la majorité, qui a su conserver son identité. Quelqu'un qui me semble droit et honnête, qui me semble penser à l'avenir de la France avant le sien. Quelqu'un qui a déjà émis des propositions à la fois sensées, réalistes, et à dimension humaine, et pas seulement populistes. Quelqu'un qui, comme je le disais il y a déjà longtemps, veut placer l'homme au centre du système... Ce candidat doit lire le forum Gentoo  :Wink: .

----------

## Mickael

François Bayrou : C'est vrai, et cela m'avait marqué lorsqu'il a tenu ses propos sur le logiciel libre, mea-culpa.

----------

## ghoti

Moi je voterais bien mais vu que je suis étranger ...  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ouh il ramote dans la semoule le site candidats.fr, sans doute une affluence record  :Smile: 

Je trouve l'initiative très bonne, d'autant qu'elle saura informer les personnes les moins liées au problèmes, ou juste complètement dépassés, ne sachant que peu ou rien de tout ce mic-mac technico-legislatif: il faut avouer qu'un complet néophite en la matière aura du mal à appréhender la dimension du problème si on tombe dans le technique pointu et/ou le langage le plus pure du droit. Reste à croiser les doigts pour ce site sache amener à lui ce genre de personnes. 

Pas grand chose à rajouter sinon après le post d'anigel: +1.

En fait, je crois qu'on peut difficilement attendre de quelqu'un qu'il soit "intègre" dès lors qu'il ne pense qu'à sa propre carrière, au pouvoir et à l'argent pour assouvir sa propre ambition (Il suffit de faire un petit retour en arrière pour se rendre compte de ce genre de "qualités"). Et il n'y a pas qu'en politique que c'est  valable.

Tiens sinon vous avez eu la curiosité d'aller voir la liste des candidats? Y en a tout un tas on en a jamais entendu parler ou si peu qu'on s'en souvient même pas. (est ce parce qu'il est quasiment certain qu'ils n'auront pas les 500 signatures?)

----------

## nykos

moi j'attends de voir les programmes plus en détail

par contre c'est vrai que ya des gens qu'on connait pas qui se présente, je trouve ça bête

sinon j'admire ce qu'a fait Nicolas Hulot, ne pas se présenter, mais arriver à convaincre pleins de candidats de s'engager un peu pour l'écologie

----------

## cylgalad

Pff, comme si ça allait changer quoi que se soit, on est gouverné par les riches et donc par wall-street.

Boycottons ces élections-piège-à-cons qui ne donneront que le nom du prochain dictateur de ce pays, grève générale & révolution au joli mois de mai !

----------

## kwenspc

 *nykos wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> sinon j'admire ce qu'a fait Nicolas Hulot, ne pas se présenter, mais arriver à convaincre pleins de candidats de s'engager un peu pour l'écologie

 

Tu crois franchement qu'ils ont été convaincus véritablement, ou n'est ce juste qu'une conviction passagère juste histoire de récolter des voies?  :Sad: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Bah en même temps, même si c'est le cas, Nicolas Hulot sera toujours là pour le leur rappeler par la suite...

Donc même s'ils n'y croient pas, le résultat sera le même  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Boycottons ces élections-piège-à-cons qui ne donneront que le nom du prochain dictateur de ce pays(...)

 

Personellement, je ne suis pas d'accord. C'est justement parce qu'il y a une belle masse de blaireaux (pour eux c'est pas un piège: c'est une aubaine!) parmis les votants qu'on se retrouve avec les pires pourris à la tête de l'état. Le vote est une force et malheureusement il semblerait qu'il n'y ait que ce genre de blaireau qui l'emploi en masse. 

Où sont les ~40% qui ne votent pas? Leur excuse "ça sert à rien"  super... Ça me rappelle une histoire (véridique) du mec qui a sortit "j'ai honte d'être français" parce que l'extrême droite était au 2nd tour. Et vous savez quoi: il avait pas voté au premier tour. Y a des baffes qui se perdent vous croyez pas?

Ne pas aller voter c'est laisser une minorité se retrouver "majoritaire" dans les votants et donc laisser place aux pourris vers les plus hautes fonctions de l'état. (parce que si toute la france votait, le fn - pour ne citer que lui mais d'autres partis verrais aussi le changement - ne ferait pas 17%, mais bien moins de 8% largement)

C'est pas en belgique où le vote est obligatoire? Je crois que ça serait pas mal en France

Bon de là à dire que les ~40% qui ne votent pas soient des gens censés et ayant des idées humanistes, sans doute pas. Mais ça changerait la donne.

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grève générale & révolution au joli mois de mai !
> 
> 

 

ça marchera pas à mon avis: si une bonne partie n'est pas foutue d'aller voter (ouuuh c'est dure de se lever un dimanche et de prendre un minimum de responsabilité) je vois pas comment tu arriveras à les faire bouger de leur fauteuil pour une telle action.  :Sad: 

[edit] Désolé du coup de gueule  :Embarassed:   (à me relire, j'espère que ça choquera personne vu les termes utilisés.) [/edit]

----------

## Tuxicomane

Non seulement ça ne me choque pas, mais je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi : pour moi, ne pas voter puis se plaindre est absolument inimaginable... Voter blanc je veux bien (d'ailleurs y'a des chances que ça m'arrive au second tour) mais ne pas voter NON.

----------

## kwenspc

Voilà, le problème maintenant c'est que le vote blanc n'a pas de "valeur" aux yeux des politiques, actuellement. Ils se voilent la face, car voter blanc c'est exprimer aussi son choix. Ça aussi ça serait bien que ça change et qu'enfin le vote blanc soit reconnu comme il se doit. 

Bon on est un peu parti en off là ^^

----------

## OuinPis

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Non seulement ça ne me choque pas, mais je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi : pour moi, ne pas voter puis se plaindre est absolument inimaginable... Voter blanc je veux bien (d'ailleurs y'a des chances que ça m'arrive au second tour) mais ne pas voter NON.

 

+1

----------

## lmarcini

+1 également... C'est d'ailleurs inadmissible que les votes blancs ne soient pas comptabilisés. Si tel était le cas, il existerait des cas de figuresoù aucun des candidats du second tour n'aurait la majorité d'où ... remise en cause du système et interrogations quant au système de vote à la française.

Personnellement, je m'astreint à voter. Mais comme je souhaite voter uniquement pour un candidat dont je partage les idées, je vote souvent blanc... Néanmoins, je ressens un certain malaise à voir que des personnes sont élues non pas grâce à leurs idées (quand ils en ont) mais par rejet des idées de leur adversaire : tout cela n'est guère constructif...

----------

## didier30

+1 pour le vote blanc (pour pas dire que c'est une des priorités pour que les politiques retrouvent un tant soit peu de confiance aux yeux des gens)

imaginez : aucun candidat ne passe le premier tour => là, je me bougerais le cul pour aller voter. mais avant, je vois pas l'intérêt.

voter blanc = pas de vote : donc ou on vote pas, ou on choisi le moins pire ! non je ne veux pas avoir à choisir entre la peste et le choléra

----------

## truz

-56.000 pour le vote blanc. 

Si vous ne trouvez pas dans les candidats "qui passent à la télé" un qui corresponde entièrement à vos idées, cherchez en un moins médiatique, et si aucun ne trouve grâce à vos yeux alors présentez-vous ! faites bouger les choses dans le sens que vous voulez, commencez par agir au niveau local, créez votre programme mettez le en avant sur un site web pour commencer par exemple. Si vos idées sont partagées alors vous aurez un début de reconnaissance, peut-être même un soutien d'un candidat "médiatique", vous pourrez aller plus loin...

Mince, avec tout ce qui est à notre disposition en France vous ne pouvez décemment pas dire que la meilleure solution soit de ne pas vous exprimer. Car pour moi le vote blanc n'exprime rien si ce n'est afficher "je laisse faire le hasard" et "je n'ai pas envie de défendre mes idées".

En votant blanc vous n'aurez aucune légitimité à critiquer le candidat élu: vous aurez contribué à le faire élire.

----------

## didier30

non justement voter blanc c'est pas laisser faire le hazard : c'est dire : il n'y a aucun candidat qui me convienne.

mais c'est vrai qu'actuellement cela revient à voter au hasard, car il n'est pas reconnu comme un vote exprimé.

et c'est ça la revendication du vote blanc : devenir un vote exprimé, pour personne.

regardes pour le second tour : il faut au moins 50% des voix (votes exprimés) plus 1 pour être élu.

s'il y a 51% de vote blanc -> personne n'est élu. là tu leur a dit ce que tu penses : "aucun candidat n'a sa place ici, retourner tous à la maison!"

----------

## Dominique_71

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Pff, comme si ça allait changer quoi que se soit, on est gouverné par les riches et donc par wall-street.
> 
> Boycottons ces élections-piège-à-cons qui ne donneront que le nom du prochain dictateur de ce pays, grève générale & révolution au joli mois de mai !

 

Je ne suis pas français mais même si je partage l'avis que dans une démocratie capitaliste, le principal problème est que la démocratie est subordonnée au capitalisme, je ne partage pas l'avis que boycotter les élections est la solution.

Idéalement, il faudrait voter pour des candidats qui veulent remettre la démocratie sur ses rails, c'est à dire lui subordonner l'économie. Pour des candidats qui voudraient mettre l'économie au service de la société. De plus, cela ne serait possible que dans une démocratie participative, c'est à dire une démocratie qui vienne d'en bas. Vu l'absence en Occident de tels candidats, il reste une solution: voter blanc. Ou peut-être voter José Bovet, mais je ne connait pas son programme s'il en a un.

En Suisse, le vote blanc est comptabilisé mais n'apporte aucune voix à aucun candidat. Mais comme il est comptabilisé, il augmente le nombre de voix requises pour être élu, ce qui revient à enlever des voix. Il s'agit donc d'une protestation bien plus efficace que de ne pas aller voter. Le jour où tous les abstentionnistes iront voter blanc, il n'y aura simplement plus d'élu.

----------

## didier30

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Idéalement, il faudrait voter pour des candidats qui veulent remettre la démocratie sur ses rails, c'est à dire lui subordonner l'économie. Pour des candidats qui voudraient mettre l'économie au service de la société. De plus, cela ne serait possible que dans une démocratie participative, c'est à dire une démocratie qui vienne d'en bas. Vu l'absence en Occident de tels candidats, il reste une solution: voter blanc. Ou peut-être voter José Bovet, mais je ne connait pas son programme s'il en a un. 
> 
> En Suisse, le vote blanc est comptabilisé mais n'apporte aucune voix à aucun candidat. Mais comme il est comptabilisé, il augmente le nombre de voix requises pour être élu, ce qui revient à enlever des voix. Il s'agit donc d'une protestation bien plus efficace que de ne pas aller voter. Le jour où tous les abstentionnistes iront voter blanc, il n'y aura simplement plus d'élu.

 

c'est exactement ça qu'il faudrait en france. bah, peut-être le verra t-on un jour, qui sais...

----------

## nonas

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> En Suisse, le vote blanc est comptabilisé mais n'apporte aucune voix à aucun candidat. Mais comme il est comptabilisé, il augmente le nombre de voix requises pour être élu, ce qui revient à enlever des voix. Il s'agit donc d'une protestation bien plus efficace que de ne pas aller voter. Le jour où tous les abstentionnistes iront voter blanc, il n'y aura simplement plus d'élu.

 

Exactement, mais j'en suis peu à peu arriver à la conclusion que tous autant qu'ils sont préfèrent se battre contre des adversaires de l'autre bord auxquels ils peuvent tirer dans les pattes que contre une masse indéfinie d'une population qui vote blanc et qu'il faudrait se fatiguer à écouter et à convaincre avec de vrais arguments et pas seulement avec des 'mais regardez ce que font les autres c'est nul, on court à la catastrophe'.

----------

## didier30

exactement, mais il faut souligné qu'il y en a un qui semble écouter : f.bayrou mais c'est trop tôt pour dire si c'est une réelle motivation, ou un simple effet médiatique. comme dirait nos amis les anglais wait and see !

----------

## cylgalad

Quand je vois autant de naïveté et d'hypocrisie je me dis que la vie sur Terre est bien mal barrée...

Vous étiez où quand les brevets sur les gènes, molécules, médicaments ont été autorisés en Europe (SIDA > 30 millions de mort, ça s'appelle un GENOCIDE) ? Pour gueuler contre les brevets logiciels qui en fait ne concernent qu'une "minorité" (ceux assez riches pour se payer un ordinateur donc avoir un domicile...), là il y a du monde, là le bobo manifeste mollement... 

Mais bande de faux-culs, le capitalisme n'a AUCUN avenir à proposer à l'humanité, AUCUN, ZERO, NADA, QUE DALLE. Si vous ne voyez pas le rapport entre l'anarchie et Internet/le mouvement open-source (surtout via la GPL plus que par cette daube de B$D que M$ ne se gène pas à piller) il serait temps d'ouvrir les yeux.

Qui que se soit qui sera élu en mai, ce sera un dictateur "élu" par une minorité intéressée dont le programme sera de suivre la voix de son maître c.à.d le MEDEF et donc Wall-Street, et donc une pure abstraction : le capital. Toutes les démocraties dans toute l'histoire de l'humanité ont toutes finies en dictatures dures par la stupidité du peuple à se laisser embobiner par des discours visant à le diviser artificiellement : par ex. on est passé de la lutte des classes au négationisme de cette lutte au profit d'un racisme qui va de pur-et-dur (une ultra-minorité en fait) jusqu'à l'hypocrisie à la Sarkopen/Ségopen/Lepen. Et pendant ce temps la France multiplie les camps de concentration (appelés "pudiquement" centres de rétention, comme si les étrangers étaient une "menace" à enrayer...) 

Chirac a été élu en 2002 en jouant avec le feu, la conséquence de ce plébiscite c'est qu'on est objectivement de moins en moins libres (par rapport à la fin des 80s et au début des 90s, c'est flagrant : ie, la liberté d'expression est de plus en plus limitée) alors que les riches eux se croient de plus en plus au dessus des lois comme aux U$A. On ne vit pas en démocratie (gouvernement pour le peuple - démagogie...) mais en ploutocratie (gouvernement par et pour les riches). C'est vraiment "la lutte finale"...

Le criminel, c'est l'électeur (1906)

----------

## Dominique_71

Le problème en Suisse avec le vote blanc est que malgré le fait qu'il offre la possibilité de manifester son refus du manque de choix proposé (En anglais is disent que tous les politiciens sont yellow, la couleur des régimes de bananes, pour montrer que quelque soit leur couleur politique, ils tirent tous la même corde dans le même sens.) il y a environ autant d'abstentioniste qu'en France et pas plus de votes blancs. 

Donc la solution ne viendra pas de là mais bien plutôt d'une mobilisation citoyenne capable de rassembler au lieu de diviser. L'exemple de Chavez ou de Morales montre qu'il est possible, dans un système de démocratie globalisée, de réussir une révolution par les urnes. Il n'y a donc pas de voie unique, même pour une révolution.

L'après révolution est un autre problème. Réussir à se faire élire est une étape, la mise en place d'un autre système est la suivante et rien ne dit qu'elle soit plus facile que de prendre le pouvoir.

Ceci dit, il est sur que le capitalisme que le capitalisme est le pire projet de civilisation que l'humanité ait subi. Pour preuve, d'après l'ONU (données du PNUD), environ 35 millions d'êtres humains meurent de faim ou de mal nutrition chaque année alors qu'il y a assez de nourriture pour tous aujourd'hui. La seule raison qui pousse donc cette multitude vers la mort est que ces gens sont trop pauvre pour se payer la nourriture existante en quantité suffisante sur les marchés. Faites le calcul, il s'agit du plus grand génocide de l'histoire!

L'histoire nous apprend aussi que toutes les civilisations qui nous ont précédé étaient basée sur le même principe: la domination de l'homme par l'homme. Et aussi que toutes ces civilisations ont périclité et disparu à partir du moment où le nombre de mécontents a été suffisants. Le capitalisme actuel rempli, bien plus que tout autre système, ces deux conditions. Actuellement, la moitié de l'humanité n'a aucun revenu dans le sens capitaliste du terme et vit donc en marge de celui-ci. Dans le passé, ce sont justement le fait que de plus en plus de gens vivaient en marge qui provoquât la chute des civilisations.

D'un autre côté, l'histoire de l'humanité ne se résume pas à quelque miliers d'années d'histoire de civilisations de domination mais s'étend sur plusieurs millions d'années. Et encore aujourd'hui, il existe des peuples (massais, indiens des forêts humides, etc.) qui vivent ou essaient de vivre en harmonie avec eux-même, leurs voisins et leur environnement, et ce tout comme le faisaient nos ancêtres européens d'avant l'Antiquité. 

Au lieu de vouloir convertir ces peuples à notre mode de vie, nous ferions mieux de réapprendre d'eux ce que nous avons perdu il y à quelques millier d'années: le respect.

Les indiens d'Amérique du nord l'avait bien compris, eux qui dirent aux colons puritains qui les massacraient:

 *Quote:*   

> Un être humain qui ne respecte pas son environnement est incapable de respecter ses semblables.

 et *Quote:*   

> Vous ne comprendrez que l'argent ne se mange pas que le jour où il ne restera rien d'autre.

 

Ces peuples ont une notion du respect qui fait intimement partie de leur mode de vie et recouvre tous ses aspects, dans l'ordre:

- Respect de l'environnement

- Respect des ressources

- Respect des richesses

- Respect de ses semblables

En fait, au lieu de globaliser l'économie, il faudrait globaliser le respect et bien de nos problèmes seraient alors beaucoup plus facile à régler!

----------

## shakya

+1

----------

## SuperDindon

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   (...)
> 
> Boycottons ces élections-piège-à-cons qui ne donneront que le nom du prochain dictateur de ce pays(...) 
> 
> Personellement, je ne suis pas d'accord. C'est justement parce qu'il y a une belle masse de blaireaux (pour eux c'est pas un piège: c'est une aubaine!) parmis les votants qu'on se retrouve avec les pires pourris à la tête de l'état. Le vote est une force et malheureusement il semblerait qu'il n'y ait que ce genre de blaireau qui l'emploi en masse. 
> ...

 

Bof, inciter les gens à voter revient à leur demander d'avoir absolument un avis sur tout même sur des sujets qu'ils ne comprennent ou maîtrisent absolument pas ( votants blancs inclus ). Rendre le vote obligatoire risque à mon avis d'aggraver la tendance..

----------

## didier30

Domi, prends la nationalité française et présentes toi !

Tu as d'ores et déjà ma voix

----------

